# Bipipe install, Samco boost hoses, and custom boost gauge pod...



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Bipipe install is fairly straightforward. However, I ran into a snag with the throttle body bolts. I stripped the upper right thread which means I have to take off the pipe and TB to retap. Not good. The bipipe does not interfere with the fan like I thought it would (you S4 guys must have that problem). Overall, fit is very good.

































The drivers side upper boost hose between the intercooler and the bipipe appears too short. After closer examination it looks like the bipipe is slightly SHORTER than the stock pieces, which means the stock hose is also too short.























Oh, the clamps that come with the boost hoses are nice but I wanted something better. Went to the local "House of Hose" (yes, that is a real place) to get high quality clamps. They aren't cheap but waaaaay better than the small flimsy worm clamps. Far more clamping surface with less stress on the hose material.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Some have said the Mk4 NewSouth column boost gauge pod will fit a Audi column. WRONG. I decided to make my own using the NS pod kit. I cut out the pod itself and in the process of grafting it to the stock Audi column.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good choice in clamps, I used same.
How are you going to attach pod to column cover?

You mentioned interest in AWE Intercoolers. If proceeding, the green bumper shock bolt in center of this pic and even more importantly the one directly below it (not visible) are ones to watch as they may need to be shorter to prevent contact with AWE ICs.











_Modified by GLS-S4 at 1:38 PM 12/5/2007_


----------

